# need a ride 07/03



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

I know its a long shot but I have to ask, me and my boy want to go out on 07/03 anyone have room for 2?


----------



## fishvictory (Jun 7, 2011)

I might be able to help...let me know what are all other facilities which you may seek for?


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

we just want to get a few snapper, if anyone has 2 spots we are ready.
thanks


----------

